# The 30 minute rule



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

A few days back one of the three year old milkers, 3rd freshner, showed signs of starting labor.

It was a horrible day, windy and cold, so I left her in her regular stall and kept a close eye on her.

But, as milking time approached I needed to move her to another area so I could get to the others for milking. She did not mind the move into an emergency pen where I could watch her while milking.

As dark came she suddenly started to push like she meant it but NOTHING happened. I looked at the clock and started counting the minutes down from 30.

We never made the 30 when it became clear she was in severe distress. I decided to go in and see what was going on. She was not open enough yet but I did feel a nose on a kid. Waited a few more minutes and she was really pushing but still nothing. Decided after five more minutes enough was enough. I regloved and went back in!

What a flipp'n mess!!!

That doe had two heads in the birth canal at that point in time. Pushed one back, and then found out there was no legs anywhere around. Had to fish around and find the legs, straightened them out and out she popped! A huge doe kid. Within a minute the other one came out head only. Had to sneak past his head and find a leg and get him out of there.

They are both in my kitchen right now in the kid box. They are doing well,
as is their mom. I prayed really hard on this one!! 

It has been about four years or more since I have had a kidding like this one. These are the kinds of kiddings that all of us fear and do NOT like but ... this time it worked out.

For those of you new to this ... this is the kind of kidding I pray you do NOT have until you have some nice normal ones under your belts. They can be scary and sometimes no matter what you do ... you may not be able to save the kids, and sometimes their mothers either.

Just do the best you can and if you believe ... pray for help!;-) 
It sure can't hurt!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. Sometimes you have to throw the 30 minute rule out the window when it is obvious there is a problem. Good job.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank goodness you were there monitoring her. Glad that the babe and mom are doing well. I don't have many kidding under my belt and like you said those can be scary. Thanks for sharing your story. We can all learn from others experience.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job DesertRose! Those kind are scary but you did what you had to do.

For anybody who suspects trouble; if its 5 minutes of hard labor & doe screaming with no progress or if she stops labor & you've never pulled a kid don't waste time trying to get your vet he/she will never make it in time.
Always have a few phone #s on hand as well as TGS access & someone will help you through it.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Yikes ! I have a total of 0 kiddings under my belt ..... Thank goodness my girls are not due until mid to late April! Hoping reading all about the difficult kiddings will at least prepare me to know when there is trouble afoot  I always have great pics in my head as I read


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go on that DesertRose :hugs: It is so hard sometimes but if you are prepared it is not so bad.

I know what you mean about praying during it. I had a doe that was in labor and she was not progressing and the same thing other then as I went in I felt ribs. She was coming out sideways. This baby was s big I could not get it turned and I new I would not make it to the vets on a Sunday (2009) right before the superbowl was to start and 30 minutes away. So i took a deep breath and asked the lord he help me and to guide my hand to help this poor mom and baby out. I had already had the hubby go find someone with a gun because I just knew she was going to die.

 I got the baby turned around (with god's help I know it) and the baby was Dead but mom made it. The baby was 14 lbs. I am so glad the hubby did not find the gun. 

 Staying CALM is the key. If you panic the goats will freak out as well. Take a deep breath and relax. Always have someone you can call.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I threw out the 30 min rule last year as well. After a nose appeared and 15 mins of pushing, it was obvious she was not making progress. Once I got the kids untangled, the buck barely fit through her pelvis. Vet couldn't believe I got them out.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The 30 minutes is just a general timeline.
Most of the time when we see a doe is not progressing or in distress it's a whole lot sooner.


----------

